

Another CSS image replacement technique - necolas
http://nicolasgallagher.com/another-css-image-replacement-technique/

======
jacobr
Neat trick.

It's mentioned in the article, but if you don't care about IE6 or IE7, you
should consider [http://nicolasgallagher.com/css-image-replacement-with-
pseud...](http://nicolasgallagher.com/css-image-replacement-with-pseudo-
elements/)

It's a bit depressing that we're still fooling around with these different
hacks though.

~~~
melling
Time to stop supporting them. A lot of enterprise is holding out until they're
forced to upgrade. Once they have to explain why the Internet is broken,
they'll pull the trigger.

